# Trip log – Safe Travels from Minnesota to Kauai



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2022)

Our trip from Minnesota to Seattle was uneventful. We spent the night in an airport hotel.

The next day we got to the airport 2.5 hours ahead of time. We were flying an Alaska Airlines non-stop from Seattle to Lihue. I had uploaded our vaccination cards to Hawaii’s Safe Travels web site 2 months ago. You used to have to fill out a health report within 72 hours of your flight. They removed that requirement Jan. 1. On Jan. 4 we got emails with our QR Codes. When we checked in our luggage at the ticket counter, I was surprised that they said to go to the gate to get checked for Safe Travels quarantine exemption. When we flew Hawaiian Air in August, they just scanned our QR Codes at the ticket counter and gave us our wrist bands.

About 30 minutes before boarding started, they began checking for Safe Travels at the gate. In spite of the detained instructions Alaska sent ahead of time, many didn’t know that the QR Codes or vaccination cards were useless. They wanted everyone to show their login on the Safe Travels web site before they’d issue a wrist band. Here’s a tip. If you want to keep the Safe Travels login for 2 people on one smart phone, use two different browser apps. I had mine on Chrome and DW’s on Edge. We didn’t have a problem showing that we were exempt from quarantine, and we both got our wrist bands. The ones that couldn’t figure it out in time were told they could wait until they landed and let Kauai resolve it. Of course it adds extra delay and you risk getting quarantined, so make sure you follow your airline’s instructions exactly.

Here’s my rant about Alaska Airlines. When we’ve flown first class to Hawaii on any other airline, they offer mai tais or champagne in first class. If the first class section is in front of the door, they’ll offer it before takeoff. On Alaska Airlines, they didn’t offer mai tias, and they didn’t even have rum in stock. Their entertainment system is lame too. Delta puts the screens on the seat backs. Hawaiian passes out 10” screens that fit into special holders. With Alaska you have to bring your tablet or try and watch movies on your smart phone. The only thing I can say about Alaska is their food was good. Enough ranting.

I think we must have set a record for time from touchdown to getting into the timeshare. We landed at 4 PM. We were in the 2nd row so we got off the plane quickly. We had wrist bands, so we followed the lane to go straight to baggage claim. It didn’t take long for the luggage to come down. DW guarded the luggage while I took the car rental shuttle. I was the first one off the shuttle, and there wasn’t anyone in line at the Alamo/National/Enterprise counter. I don’t remember if they asked for any Safe Travels info, but they may have just seen my wrist band. I picked out a car, picked up DW and the luggage, and made the 30 minute drive to the Point at Poipu. There wasn’t anyone in line at checkin. Our room was ready. By 5:15, I took my first picture from the lanai. The entire trip was the least hassle we’ve ever experienced on a trip to Hawaii. Even the TSA lines were short.

First picture at 5:15


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 1, 2022)

artringwald said:


> I think we must have set a record for time from touchdown to getting into the timeshare. We landed at 4 PM. We were in the 2nd row so we got off the plane quickly. We had wrist bands, so we followed the lane to go straight to baggage claim. It didn’t take long for the luggage to come down. DW guarded the luggage while I took the car rental shuttle. I was the first one off the shuttle, and there wasn’t anyone in line at the Alamo/National/Enterprise counter. I don’t remember if they asked for any Safe Travels info, but they may have just seen my wrist band. I picked out a car, picked up DW and the luggage, and made the 30 minute drive to the Point at Poipu. There wasn’t anyone in line at checkin. Our room was ready. By 5:15, I took my first picture from the lanai. The entire trip was the least hassle we’ve ever experienced on a trip to Hawaii. Even the TSA lines were short.
> 
> First picture at 5:15
> View attachment 46137


You're making me homesick Art!!!!!!  For me, when we visit the Point it usually hits me about the time we go past the Community College and enter that jungly stretch of road leading the Tree Tunnel. That's when I feel as if I'm returning to my second home. 

Another comment on your approach of only having one person get on the rental car shuttle.  When we were there last year, they were enforcing passenger controls and spacing on the bus. When I arrived the shuttle was nearly full, and the driver was turning people because they were in groups that were bigger than his remaining space.  When he saw I was by myself, he told me to hop on board.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Another comment on your approach of only having one person get on the rental car shuttle.  When we were there last year, they were enforcing passenger controls and spacing on the bus. When I arrived the shuttle was nearly full, and the driver was turning people because they were in groups that were bigger than his remaining space.  When he saw I was by myself, he told me to hop on board.


My back has limits on how much luggage schlepping I can do. That's why I started going by myself. It's easy to hop on and off, and get in line quickly. I discovered one disadvantage when we traveled with my BIL and his DW. The two guys went to pick up the car and extremely underestimated the size of the trunk compared to the amount of luggage. The girls were laughing at us when we drove up in a little mid-size. We returned to Avis, and they were very kind to upgrade us at no extra charge to a premium with a huge trunk.


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Our trip from Minnesota to Seattle was uneventful. We spent the night in an airport hotel.
> 
> The next day we got to the airport 2.5 hours ahead of time. We were flying an Alaska Airlines non-stop from Seattle to Lihue. I had uploaded our vaccination cards to Hawaii’s Safe Travels web site 2 months ago. You used to have to fill out a health report within 72 hours of your flight. They removed that requirement Jan. 1. On Jan. 4 we got emails with our QR Codes. When we checked in our luggage at the ticket counter, I was surprised that they said to go to the gate to get checked for Safe Travels quarantine exemption. When we flew Hawaiian Air in August, they just scanned our QR Codes at the ticket counter and gave us our wrist bands.
> 
> ...



Nice picture Art. Glad everything went great. Your trip is off to a great start. We arrived at about 4pm and the guy I'm training had the car reservation. We had Hertz and they gave him a hard time because his drivers license didn't have a star. I thought I was going to have to go In and get it but the guy at the counter finally let him have the car. 

I have only been asked for my driver license and my boarding pass before but they only asked him for his license. There was only one ahead of us but it took awhile because of his license. And we were only coming inter-island. 

Enjoy your time. I hope to hear about your adventures.


----------



## ragdoll (Feb 1, 2022)

artringwald said:


> When we’ve flown first class to Hawaii on any other airline, they offer mai tais or champagne in first class. If the first class section is in front of the door, they’ll offer it before takeoff. On Alaska Airlines, they didn’t offer mai tias, and they didn’t even have rum in stock.


Alaska Airlines might have done you a favor. Their mai tais are terrible! I have learned to decline them and go for the juice or water instead.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2022)

ragdoll said:


> Alaska Airlines might have done you a favor. Their mai tais are terrible! I have learned to decline them and go for the juice or water instead.


I don't think I've ever had a good mai tai on a plane. It's the thought that counts.  I've done a great deal of mai tai research. I don't think I've ever had a good mai tai outside of Hawaii, except in the homes of people that have been to Hawaii and figured out how to make them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 1, 2022)

Pre-pandemic, I asked for POG and rum.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2022)

MASKS
Since our trip over included 3 airports, 4 shuttles, and a hotel, we decided to get N95 masks for the trip. We tried the 3M ones that are round and stiff. They were very uncomfortable for us, but fit our grandkids so we gave them away. Home Depot had some 3M ones that fold flat and were much more comfortable for us. (Disclosure: I worked for 3M for 35 years, now receiving a generous pension that helps pay for these trips. )




Each county in Hawaii has its own rules for masks. Kauai requires them in all indoor public places. They dropped the outdoor mandate, but recommend masks outdoors when there’s more than 10 and you can’t maintain social distancing. The Point at Poipu requires them in the lobby, ordering at the pool bar, and anytime you’ll be in close contact with an employee. Unfortunately, I’ve seen many people disrespect the sign at the pool bar and place orders without a mask. To preserve harmony, the staff doesn’t complain. Fortunately, the number of new COVID cases on Kauai has been decreasing daily.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Pre-pandemic, I asked for POG and rum.


That's not a bad recipe. I like to keep it simple...


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Feb 1, 2022)

Enjoy your trip, Art. Already brings fond memories of a month ago!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 1, 2022)

When we flew to Kauai in Sept. on Alaska, we noticed the same thing regarding lack of choices for liquor.  No Mai Tais so we asked for Scotch.  But they didn't have that either.

Last week we flew to Mpls on Delta.  No Scotch there either.

But those are little things.  They did have in-the-seat-back entertainment though.

Enjoy your time on Kauai.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Last week we flew to Mpls on Delta.


What?!? You missed the sub-zero temps and snow that never melts until May?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2022)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Enjoy your trip, Art. Already brings fond memories of a month ago!
> 
> View attachment 46176



I love the Maha'ulepu Heritage Trail! Took a hike Sunday morning but didn't have much time to get further than the top of the cliff.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 1, 2022)

artringwald said:


> What?!? You missed the sub-zero temps and snow that never melts until May?


Actually no - - on Tuesday we were at a funeral service an internment down in Rochester when it was -03 F and a breeze as we sat silently (outside) on metal chairs.  We were dressed appropriately (for the most part) but my forehead was burning and my butt wasn't too happy either.  But I realize that it could have been worse.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Actually no - - on Tuesday we were at a funeral service an internment down in Rochester when it was -03 F and a breeze as we sat silently (outside) on metal chairs.  We were dressed appropriately (for the most part) but my forehead was burning and my butt wasn't too happy either.  But I realize that it could have been worse.


That's not a good reason to come to Minnesota.  We're certainly at the age where memorial services are much too frequent. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 1, 2022)

artringwald said:


> That's not a good reason to come to Minnesota.  We're certainly at the age where memorial services are much too frequent. Sorry for your loss.


Better to have them much too frequent, than to not be attending them any longer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 1, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> They did have in-the-seat-back entertainment though.


I actually prefer using my own device instead of using the seatback.  But maybe that's because I always travel with a laptop.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Feb 1, 2022)

artringwald said:


> I love the Maha'ulepu Heritage Trail! Took a hike Sunday morning but didn't have much time to get further than the top of the cliff.


I know, I remember your posts about the trail. I also only managed to get out to about the same area, just past the end of the golf course. I also grabbed an overwater shot or two...


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 1, 2022)

Nobody has good airline service now.  We flew both United and AA and it was nothing special. No Hawaiian treats, not even the pineapple mixed in with the nuts! On United, the FA remembered right as we were landing to hand out those agriculture forms.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 1, 2022)

Koloa Run (Dark and Golden) with POG is our Favorite Drink in Hawaii. At COSTCO they have POG in Gallon Jugs. The Koloa Rum is cheaper at COSTCO than the Distillery across the HWY. Though it is also good with Vodka. In fact I just finished a Rum and POG.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 2, 2022)

The Great Wall of Poipu

Yes, they are finally building a house in Makahū'ena Estates. They're not making very fast progress though. Here's what it looked like when we came last August.




Here's what it looks like now.




At least it won' be blocking anyone's view. Remember 10 years ago when all you could see that way was ironwood pines?




Makahū'ena Estates does have some very nice drone pictures on their web site.








						Makahū'ena Estates | siroiskauai.com
					

Makahū'ena Estates is a breathtaking 13 acre oceanfront development on Kauai’s southern coastline within the Po'ipū  Beach Resort area. Hannah Sirois recently closed the bulk sale of Po'ipū ’s only newly developed o...




					siroiskauai.com


----------



## daventrina (Feb 2, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Pre-pandemic, I asked for POG and rum.


As much as we like POG, when we can get it (Safeway in Kona has it in stock a lot of the time) we get Sun Tropics Passion Orange Guava. No added sugar ... all fruit juice. If we have a POG carton we put the Sun Tropic in that for the best of both worlds. 
And to make the best ... Koloa Special Dark rum ....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 2, 2022)

daventrina said:


> As much as we like POG, when we can get it (Safeway in Kona has it in stock a lot of the time) we get Sun Tropics Passion Orange Guava. No added sugar ... all fruit juice. If we have a POG carton we put the Sun Tropic in that for the best of both worlds.
> And to make the best ... Koloa Special Dark rum ....


POG and rum was one of the first things I learned after getting involved at TUG - back in 1999.  @Makai Guy mentioned it as his go-to drink when he was in Hawaii.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 6, 2022)

Plants and Flowers

It's amazing how many things grow so well in Hawaii, even in the winter.

Plumeria 




Bougainvillea 




Hibiscus




Elephant Ear Plant




Black Bamboo




Solandra maxima, Hawaiian lily




Hala, Hawaiian screwpine




Chiotilla cactus


----------



## jacknsara (Feb 6, 2022)

artringwald said:


> . . .  Here’s my rant about Alaska Airlines.   . . .  Their entertainment system is lame too. Delta puts the screens on the seat backs. Hawaiian passes out 10” screens that fit into special holders. With Alaska you have to bring your tablet or try and watch movies on your smart phone. . . .


Aloha,
From a technical point of view, Alaska may be smarter than Delta on this matter.  The lead time to design and install new equipment in aircraft seats used to rival or exceed the lifetime of the electronics before obsolescence.  In a sense, an aircraft asset with a useful life measured in decades is saddled with consumer electronics with a much shorter lifetime before obsolescence.   Even if there is no need to improve the performance of the set back units in the Delta aircraft, Delta may find it difficult to find a source for replacements a few years hence.    
Jack


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 6, 2022)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> From a technical point of view, Alaska may be smarter than Delta on this matter.  The lead time to design and install new equipment in aircraft seats used to rival or exceed the lifetime of the electronics before obsolescence.  In a sense, an aircraft asset with a useful life measured in decades is saddled with consumer electronics with a much shorter lifetime before obsolescence.   Even if there is no need to improve the performance of the set back units in the Delta aircraft, Delta may find it difficult to find a source for replacements a few years hence.
> Jack


Alaska used to provide "digi-players" that were preloaded with content.  Free in FC, rental in coach uness  you were super FF.  It was a great improvement when they dumped the digi-players and simply provided the content on the in=flight network.  

I've done flights that have the seatback entertainment. Hate it.  For me, connecting my own device (phone, tablet, laptop, etc.) is much better than being tethered to the airline's tethered seatback device.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 13, 2022)

We still have a week left, but I collected and labeled our favorite pictures so far.









						2022 Kauai - Art & Jo Ringwald
					

The bad news: no rainbows. The good news: no rain!




					artringwald.smugmug.com


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 13, 2022)

artringwald said:


> We still have a week left, but I collected and labeled our favorite pictures so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, Art.  Nice pictures.  You're a good photographer.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 13, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks for posting, Art.  Nice pictures.  You're a good photographer.


Thanks! I've been aided by 2 weeks of really nice weather and renting a bike that got me to many of the scenic locations.


----------



## linsj (Feb 13, 2022)

Where did you see the monk seals?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 13, 2022)

linsj said:


> Where did you see the monk seals?



A small cove near Brennecke's Beach. In past years, I've also seen them at Poipu Beach Park and Shipwreck Beach in front of the Grand Hyatt.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 13, 2022)

artringwald said:


> A small cove near Brennecke's Beach. In past years, I've also seen them at Poipu Beach Park and Shipwreck Beach in front of the Grand Hyatt.
> 
> View attachment 47007


We saw a pup come ashore at Gillins Beach one time.  The pup was very social, and interacting with and moving toward people who were watching  Meanwhile, a guy who had been parasailing in front of the beach came ashore, and retrieved fencing and monk seal signage that was stored on the shoreline with emergency life saving equipment.  He moved everyone back the required distance from the pup and put up the fencing and signs.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 13, 2022)

Here's a video I took of 3 monk seals in Poipu Beach Park in 2018.


----------



## linsj (Feb 14, 2022)

artringwald said:


> A small cove near Brennecke's Beach. In past years, I've also seen them at Poipu Beach Park and Shipwreck Beach in front of the Grand Hyatt.



Thanks. I didn't expect a map! I always checked Poipu Beach but never saw seals there.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 14, 2022)

The Area Art circled is good turtle viewing. Also on 2 ocassions when we were there earlier in February we saw Monk Seals sunny on the Rocks.


----------



## Greg G (Feb 14, 2022)

artringwald said:


> We still have a week left, but I collected and labeled our favorite pictures so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, very nice pics.   That moon light night shot was pretty cool.

Greg


----------



## artringwald (Feb 19, 2022)

In the last 3 weeks there's been more progress next door to the Point at Poipu than the past 5 months since we were here in August.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 21, 2022)

We're back in Minnesota now. Our last picture is a bird of paradise plant at the airport. We already have Kauai for February 2023.


----------



## Poobah (Feb 25, 2022)

Art, thanks for the pictures. Sad to see they are starting to build on the point. I was giving it years before they would start because of the economy and the high cost of housing. I still believe that the out on the point would be a horrible place to have a home with all that salt spray.
We leave on March 3rd, so the info on Safe Travels Hawaii was very helpful.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 26, 2022)

Just a couple more pictures from our flight home.

Ahukini Recreational Pier State Park, a good place to hang out if you get to the airport too early.




Kaua'i Beach Villas




Kapaa




SoFi Stadium, site of the 2022 Superbowl


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks, Art. I haven't visited this part of the website in quite a while but with only 9 months until our next visit, I thought I better catch up on others' experiences in preparation.
The start of the new year in 2023 looks to be much different than it was in 2021. It will be fun to see other people again, especially at WPORV. It was nice chatting with you during our 10 day quarantine. As your plans develop for '23, let us know when you will be on the North Shore. Hopefully we can get together for a mai tai!
FYI, a good friend of mine spent the last 2 weeks of February in Maui. He took the nonstop United Denver to Maui flight and was pleasantly surprised with being served two meals in coach, both there and back. There must be some serious competition between the carriers for that business!


----------



## artringwald (Mar 27, 2022)

The good news is that the Safe Travels program ended last week. Let's just hope they don't have to reinstate it.


----------



## Poobah (Apr 4, 2022)

artringwald said:


> In the last 3 weeks there's been more progress next door to the Point at Poipu than the past 5 months since we were here in August.
> 
> View attachment 47384


We are at The Point. They have finished the second floor framing and obviously it is going slowly. Apparently the problem is they can’t get trusses and things like that so everything is having to be done by hand. I am sure “Hawaiian Time” is also coming into play. BTW, two more lots (5 and 7) are under contract. Those lots are essentially in front of Bldg 3 and will pretty much wipe out any ocean view from the first if not the second floor. They are doing what I call absorption tests on Lot 2 in front of Bldg 4. This is done to establish the viability of a septic drain field on the lot. Maybe something is in the wind  about this lot too. That will kill the views from the lower floors of Bldg 4. If they build two story houses the second floors of Bldg. 3&4 will have no view. We need a new room category: Garage View!  I heard that the land developer is building the house on lot 10.


----------

